# كتب من المهندس: مجدي



## م.مجدي عليان (12 نوفمبر 2006)

Corrosion and Chemical Resistant Masonry Materials Handbook 

Link1: 
http://rapidshare.de/files/16122576..._ResistantMasonry_MaterialsHandbook_muyac.rar


File size: 18894139 bytes


http://anuvinu.blogspot.com/2006/03/corrosion-and-chemical-resistant.html#links​


----------



## علي فتحي (16 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salem001 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم/ majdi 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذة المجهودات الرائعة وبالتوفيق والتقدم ان شاء الله .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
salem001


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Welding Metallurgy*

Welding Metallurgy







Welding Metallurgy 
By: Sindo Kou 
ISBN: 0471434914 
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience - 2002-11-01
Hardcover | 2 Edition | 480 Pages | List Price: $148.00 (USD) | Sales Rank: 206719

Updated to include new technological advancements in welding 
Uses illustrations and diagrams to explain metallurgical phenomena 
Features exercises and examples

http://z33.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=1082

http://www.megaupload.com/pt/?d=HDSCBTVT​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Asm Handbook: Welding, Brazing, and Soldering (Asm Handbook)*

Asm Handbook: Welding, Brazing, and Soldering (Asm Handbook)






ISBN: 0871703823
Title: Asm Handbook: Welding, Brazing, and Soldering (Asm Handbook)
Author: Kelly Ferjutz Joseph R. Davis
Publisher: ASM International
Publication Date: 1994-01
Number Of Pages: 1299

Book Description
ASM Handbook, Vol. 06: Welding, Brazing and Soldering

Volume 6 is the most comprehensive reference book ever produced on the major joining technologies and their applications to engineered materials--90% of its *******s are totally new to the ASM Handbook Series. With over 500 illustrations and 400 tables, this book includes practical advice on consumable selection and procedure development, as well as joining fundamentals

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms...e 6 - Welding_ Brazing and Soldering.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/1504744/ASM_Handbook__Vol_06.rar.html

OR

http://mihd.net/htf2cz


http://depositfiles.com/files/353316​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Handbook of Mold, Tool and Die Repair Welding (Welding & Metallurgy)*

Handbook of Mold, Tool and Die Repair Welding (Welding & Metallurgy)







Handbook of Mold, Tool and Die Repair Welding (Welding & Metallurgy)
ISBN: 1884207820
Author: Steve Thompson
Publisher: Plastics Design Library 
Edition: 
Language: English
Hardcover: 250 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F1884207820
Summary:
This book covers an important and frequently overlooked area of welding - the repair of molds, tools and dies. Because two rather different trades overlap in this process - welding and tool making, the materials and techniques involved have tended to be obscured. For many years, toolmakers and tool users have had to rely on the small number of specialist welders who do understand exactly what welding repair involves and have the skills to carry it out.

Understanding the technical side of tool steels is frequently a problem for welders and understanding the practical side of welding can be a problem for machinists. This book has been written so that specialists from both sides can get to grips with the techniques and procedures involved. 
Key Features:

- Wonderfully illustrated with diagrams that explain key points

- Exhaustive reference of steels in the first appendix (48 pages)

- "Reading it is like being taught to weld molds, tools and dies by a friend who is highly experienced in this trade." (Rocky Huber in his review

http://rapidshare.de/files/12662236/HMTDRW_060206.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/20323742..._Die_Repair_Welding__William_Andrew_1999_.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Welding_of_Aluminum_and_its_Alloys*

http://rapidshare.de/files/2295293/smileybooks.net__0849315514.rar.html

pass: smileybooks.net


http://rapidshare.de/files/12514879/WAIA_060204.rar.html


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Applied Materials Science: Applications of Engineering Materials in Structural, Elect*

Applied Materials Science: Applications of Engineering Materials in Structural, Electronics, Thermal, and Other Industri







ISBN: 0849310733
Author: Deborah D. L. Chung
Publisher: CRC Press
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849310733
Summary:
Materials are the foundation of technology. As such, most universities provide engineering undergraduates with the fundamental concepts of materials science, including crystal structures, imperfections, phase diagrams, materials processing, and materials properties. Few, however, offer the practical, applications-oriented background that their students need to succeed in industry.Applied Materials Science: Applications of Engineering Materials in Structural, Electronics, Thermal, and Other Industries fills that gap. From a cross-disciplinary perspective that reflects both the multifunctionality of many materials and the wide scope industrial needs, the author examines the practical applications of metal, ceramic, polymer, cement, carbon, and composite materials across a broad range of industries. The topics addressed include electronic packaging, smart materials, thermal management, nondestructive evaluation, and materials development. The text is clear, coherent, and tutorial in style, includes numerous up-to-date references, and provides background material in a series of appendices.Unique in its breadth of coverage of both materials and their applications, Applied Materials Science is both scientifically rich and technologically relevant. If you work or teach those that aspire to work in an engineering capacity, you will find no text or reference that better prepares its readers for real-world applications of engineering materials.


http://rapidshare.de/files/11658105/Applied.Materials.Science.eBook-EEn.rar.html


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=19V0ZQTO


http://rapidshare.de/files/34898213/Applied.Materials.Science.eBook-EEn.pdf​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*book in mechanical engineering series*

book in mechanical engineering series.
download from:

http://rapidshare.de/files/26358449/ADVANCED_MECHANICS_OF_MATERIALS.PDF


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*CRC Materials Science and Engineering Handbook, Third Edition*

CRC Materials Science and Engineering Handbook, Third Edition







http://rapidshare.com/files/3024386/ShackelfordA_2001_Materials_Science_and_Engineering_Handbook.zip


MD5: 00deb174da97e28012e72f66fae66b4a 

12.7 MB

http://rapidshare.de/files/34374230/ShackelfordA_2001_Materials_Science_and_Engineering_Handbook.zip


http://mihd.net/1.1460/ShackelfordA_2001_Materials_Science_and_Engineering_Handbook.zip.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*An Introduction to Materials Engineering and Science for Chemical and Materials Engin*

http://rapidshare.de/files/34820389/AIMES.rar.html

mirror:
http://mihd.net/5.4655/AIMES.rar.html









Direct download link.
http://5.mihd.net/dl/59d72ccf67025def2643fe574dd05d76/451c951e/5-4655-105398/AIMES.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Modern Physical Metallurgy and Materials Engineering, Sixth Edition*

Modern Physical Metallurgy and Materials Engineering, Sixth Edition








http://rapidshare.de/files/9862576/...aterials_Engineering_-_bookwarez.org.rar.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Engineering Materials Volume 2 : An Introduction to Microstructures, Processing and D*

Engineering Materials Volume 2 : An Introduction to Microstructures, Processing and Design







http://www.megaupload.com/?d=V9Q8EBZA 

password : www.blueportal.org

http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368...Engineering_Materials__2nd_ed.___2_vols._.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*A detailed guide to the latest advanced materials*

http://rapidshare.de/files/11242522/HaAdMa.rar.html
Pass: aslan.sutu








http://rapidshare.de/files/16766526/JKWessel.rar.html

PASSWORD: www.AvaxHome.ru​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Handbook_of_Materials_For_Product_Design*

nice book, download from:

http://rapidshare.de/files/27290797/Handbook_of_Materials_For_Product_Design__Charles_A_Harper.pdf​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Corrosion_of_Steel_in_Concrete*

http://rapidshare.de/files/28122851/Corrosion_of_Steel_in_Concrete.rar.html



http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001149163/Corrosion of Steel in Concrete.rar.html


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Corrosion Science and Technology*

Corrosion Science and Technology







ISBN: 0849382246
Author: .
Publisher: CRC-Press 
Edition: 1 edition (November 20, 1997)
Hardcover: 432 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849382246
Summary:
Corrosion Science and Technology clarifies all the important background material and guides readers in its practical application. This text integrates the chemical, electrochemical, and metallurgical aspects of corrosion control for application in typical contemporary technologies with economical use of resources. The structures of water, oxides, and metals are examined and the characteristics of metals and alloys often specified for corrosion-resistant service are described. This book includes explanations of scientific principles and real world applications and case histories. Extensive information on additional corrosion-related literature is provided to guide readers to sources of more specific information.


http://rapidshare.de/files/3493437/Corrosion_Science_and_Technology-David_Talbott.pdf.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Pipeline Corrosion and Cathodic Protection, Third Edition*

Pipeline Corrosion and Cathodic Protection, Third Edition








Download Details [6.5 MB]:

http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212...rrosion_and_Cathodic_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Asm Handbook: Corrosion : Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection (ASM Handbook)*

Asm Handbook: Corrosion : Fundamentals, Testing, and Protection (ASM Handbook)






http://mihd.net/8zraet
http://mihd.net/4qjx1h​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection, Third Edition*

Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection, Third Edition






Download Details [12MB]:

http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525...f_Cathodic_Corrosion_Protection__3rd_ed._.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs*

Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs









Summary:
A survey of manufacturing and installation methods, standards, and specifications of factory-made steel storage tanks and appurtenances for petroleum, chemicals, hydrocarbons, and other flammable or combustible liquids. It chronicles the trends towards aboveground storage tanks, secondary containment, and corrosion-resistant underground steel storage systems. 


Your Download-Link: http://rapidshare.de/files/20952770/HOSTSCRD.rar.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Piping Materials Guide*

Piping Materials Guide







new link
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VXHEYOME

password: abuyaser

http://rapidshare.de/files/27013494/Elsevier_-_Piping_Material_Guide.pdf.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*The_Nalco_Water_Handbook_2nd_Edition*

You want to download 
The_Nalco_Water_Handbook_2nd_Edition.rar


http://rapidshare.de/files/3643048/The_Nalco_Water_Handbook_2nd_Edition.rar.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Design of Distillation Column Control Systems, First Edition*

http://rapidshare.de/files/15529514/DOfDCCS.rar.html


General *******s:

Introduction
- Strategy for Distillation-Column Control
- Fundamentals of Distillation
Concepts and Configurations
- Overhead System Arrangements
- Column-Base and Reboiler Arrangements
- Feed System Arrangements
- Level Control and Feedforward Options
- Control of Sidestream Drawoff Columns
- Minimizing Energy Requirements
- Application of Protective Controls to Distillation Columns
- Indirect Composition Measurements
- Miscellaneous Measurements and Controls
Quantitative Design of Distillation Control Systems
- Approaches to Quantitative Design
- Tray Dynamics-Material Balance
- Distillation-Column Material-Balance Control
- Condenser and Reboiler Dynamics
- Liquid Level Control
- Pressure and Pressure Drop Control
- Composition Dynamics-Binary Distillation
- Calculation of Steady-State Gains
- Composition Control-Binary Distillation
- Sampled-Data Control of Distillation Columns

http://mihd.net/b43xsl​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*B31.4: Pipeline Transportation Systems for Liquid Hydrocarbons and Other Liquids 2002*

you save money!!! 
download from:

http://rapidshare.de/files/26686628...OR_LIQUID_HYDROCARBONS_AND_OTHER_LIQUIDS_.pdf​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Mechanics and Analysis of Composite Materials*

http://rapidshare.de/files/6685210/VVVasiliev.rar.html
Or
http://www.mytempdir.com/224239

Password: www.AvaxHome.ru



http://dl1.uploadgalaxy.com/files/be37701b6e25/Mechanic_and_Analysis_Composite_Materials.pdf 



http://rapidshare.de/files/21138457...anics_and_Analysis_of_Composite_Materials.rar


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Metal Fatigue: Effects Of Small Defects And Nonmetallic Inclusions*

METAL FATIGUE: EFFECTS OF SMALL DEFECTS AND NONMETALLIC INCLUSIONS

ISBN: 0080440649
Author: Yukitaka Murakami
Publisher: Elsevier Science
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0080440649
Summary:
. This book is an English translation of the original Japanese, first published in 1993, but with two brand new chapters on fatigue failure of steels and the effect of surface roughness on fatigue strength. The first part of this book includes a concise explanation of metal fatigue. The methodology employed is based on important and reliable experimental results and may be usefully applied to other fatigue problems not directly treated in the book. The second half mainly addresses problems related to the influence of nonmetallic inclusions. This includes the introduction of an inclusion rating method based on the statistics of extremes, which will be useful not only for fatigue strength evaluation but also for making improvements in steel processing and material quality control.
Engineers and researchers involved in the study of metal fatigue should find this work useful for solving practical problems in industry and developing new laboratory







http://rapidshare.de/files/21106567..._Small_Defects_and_Nonmetallic_Inclusions.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*theory of strength of materials*

Review
"A very straightforward, comprehensive, self-contained book, which is well illustrated by a gererous selection of high quality figures. 'Strength in Materials' is an excellent undergratuate engineering teaching text that will also prove useful to practising engineers"
- Professor K L Edwards, University of Derby, MATERIALS WORLD

An excellent textbook, the basic concepts, methods and skills are clearly stated. Special emphasis is stressed on gradually introducing and explaining various fundamental elements. -- Prof. Dr.-Ing., Dept. of Engineering Mechanics, Tsinghua University, Beijing

Book Description
Strength of Materials provides a comprehensive overview of the latest theory of strength of materials. The unified theory presented in this book is developed around three concepts: Hooke's Law, Equilibrium Equations, and Compatibility conditions. The first two of these methods have been fully understood, but clearly are indirect methods with limitations. Through research, the authors have come to understand compatibility conditions, which, until now, had remained in an immature state of development. This method, the Integrated Force Method (IFM) couples equilibrium and compatibility conditions to determine forces directly.


The combination of these methods allows engineering students from a variety of disciplines to comprehend and compare the attributes of each. The concept that IFM strength of materials theory is problem independent, and can be easily generalized for solving difficult problems in linear, nonlinear, and dynamic regimes is focused upon. Discussion of the theory is limited to simple linear analysis problems suitable for an undergraduate course in strength of materials. To support the teaching application of the book there are problems and an instructor's manual.

·Provides a novel approach integrating two popular indirect solution methods with newly researched, more direct conditions

·Completes the previously partial theory of strength of materials

·A new frontier in solid mechanics


Last Edited By: lupinorion on Friday, 13-Oct-06 18:33:48 IST






http://rapidshare.de/files/36338638/Strength_of_Materials.rar


http://mihd.net/7oxras​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Strength_of_materials*



Books in mechanical engineering, download from:

Part 1: Elementary Theory and Problems (1948)

http://rapidshare.de/files/28896427/STRENGTH_OF_MATERIALS_PART1.PDF

Part 2: Advanced Theory and Problems (1947)

http://rapidshare.de/files/28900301/STRENGTH_OF_MATERIALS_PART2.PDF​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Also the Volume 2 in spanish version*

Also the Volume 2 in spanish version:

http://rapidshare.de/files/30063239/tomo2-spanish.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Failure Analysis Case Studies II*

Failure Analysis Case Studies II






ISBN: 0080439594
Author: D.R.H. Jones
Publisher: Pergamon 
Edition: (June 1, 2001)
Hardcover: 456 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0080439594
Summary:
The first book of Failure Analysis Case Studies selected from volumes 1, 2 and 3 of the journal Engineering Failure Analysis was published by Elsevier Science in September 1998. The book has proved to be a sought-after and widely used source of reference material to help people avoid or analyse engineering failures, design and manufacture for greater safety and economy, and assess operating, maintenance and fitness-for-purpose procedures. In the last three years, Engineering Failure Analysis has continued to build on its early success as an essential medium for the publication of failure analysis cases studies and papers on the structure, properties and behaviour of engineering materials as applied to real problems in structures, components and design.


Failure Analysis Case Studies II comprises 40 case studies describing the analysis of real engineering failures which have been selected from volumes 4, 5 and 6 of Engineering Failure Analysis. The case studies have been arranged in sections according to the specific type of failure mechanism involved. The failure mechanisms covered are overload, creep, brittle fracture, fatigue, environmental attack, environmentally assisted cracking and bearing failures. The book constitutes a reference set of real failure investigations which should be useful to professionals and students in most branches of engineering.

http://rapidshare.de/files/8130123/Failure_Analysis_Case_Studies_II.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/21092632/JONES__D._R._H.__2001_._Failure_Analysis_Case_Studies_II.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*The Nalco Guide to Cooling-Water Systems Failure Analysis, 1992-11*




General *******s:

- Cooling Water System Design and Operation
Concentration Cell Corrosion
- Crevice Corrosion
- Tuberculation
- Underdeposit Corrosion
- Oxygen Corrosion
- Biologically Influenced Corrosion
- Acid Corrosion
- Alkaline Corrosion
Cracking Phenomena in Cooling Water Systems
- Stress-Corrosion Cracking
Introduction to Failure Modes Involving Mechanical Damage
- Corrosion Fatigue
- Erosion-Corrosion
- Cavitation Damage
- Dealloying
Introduction to Material and Weld Defects
- Material Defects
- Weld Defects
- Galvanic Corrosion
- Graphitic Corrosion


http://rapidshare.de/files/14016848/TheNalcoGuidetoCooling_WaterSystemFailureAnalysis_muyac.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/13190090/0070284008.rar.html
Password: ebooksclub.org
(15.9 Mb)​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Buried Pipe Design, 2nd Edition*

Buried Pipe Design, 2nd Edition






MiHD download
size: 21.74 MB
http://mihd.net/7fklaw



http://rapidshare.de/files/27262672/Buried_Pipe_Design.rar.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*ASM Handbook, Vol. 19: Fatigue and Fracture*

Book Description
ASM Handbook, Vol. 19: Fatigue and Fracture

You'll learn about fatigue and fracture from both the fundamental and practical standpoint. It's the essential data necessary for you to make informed decisions on alloy design and material selection. You'll also gain valuable insight into fracture control, life assessment, and failure analysis






http://rapidshare.com/files/1522315/ASM_Handbook__Vol_19.rar.html

OR

http://mihd.net/bzv6mh​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*ASM Handbook, Vol. 08: Mechanical Testing and Evaluation*

Book Description
ASM Handbook, Vol. 08: Mechanical Testing and Evaluation

This newly revised and comprehensive ASM Handbook contains over 50 all-new articles plus newly revised updates on standard test methods for tensile, compressive, shear, hardness, creep, fatigue, and fracture-toughness properties. Expanded coverage also includes new articles on surface wear testing, adhesion testing, nanomechanical testing, Hopkinson bar techniques, dynamic indentation testing, fatigue testing, residual-stress measurements, and extensive new coverage on the mechanical testing of engineering components such as gears, bearings, fasteners, adhesive-bonded joints, piping, and welds.

Book Info
Provides up-to-date information on mechanical testing for metals, plastics, ceramics, and composites. Covers all of the basics, as well as all of the various methods for indentation testing and mechanical testing if components such as gears, bearings, welds, adhesive joints, and other such items. Previous edition: c1984. DLC: Metals--Handbooks, manuals, etc






http://mihd.net/3itqx7

http://mihd.net/s2hvml

OR

http://rapidshare.com/files/1506199/ASM_Handbook__Vol_08.rar.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Metal Fatigue: Effects Of Small Defects And Nonmetallic Inclusions*

ISBN: 0080440649
Author: Yukitaka Murakami
Publisher: Elsevier Science
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0080440649
Summary:
. This book is an English translation of the original Japanese, first published in 1993, but with two brand new chapters on fatigue failure of steels and the effect of surface roughness on fatigue strength. The first part of this book includes a concise explanation of metal fatigue. The methodology employed is based on important and reliable experimental results and may be usefully applied to other fatigue problems not directly treated in the book. The second half mainly addresses problems related to the influence of nonmetallic inclusions. This includes the introduction of an inclusion rating method based on the statistics of extremes, which will be useful not only for fatigue strength evaluation but also for making improvements in steel processing and material quality control.
Engineers and researchers involved in the study of metal fatigue should find this work useful for solving practical problems in industry and developing new laboratory



Last Edited By: maxxum * 2005-10-02 20:07:48 +0200 







http://rapidshare.de/files/21106567..._Small_Defects_and_Nonmetallic_Inclusions.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Fatigue of Structures and Materials*

Fatigue of Structures and Materials

Summary:
This book is primarily a textbook written for engineers, students and teachers, and for people working on fatigue problems of engineering structures and materials. The book can be used for graduate and undergraduate courses, workshops, and short courses for people working in the industry or research institutes. The book also offers useful comments for researchers in view of the practical relevance of investigations and to plan future research. An important theme of the book is the understanding of what happens in the material of an engineering structure subjected to a spectrum of cyclic loads in service. Knowledge of the fatigue mechanism in the material and how it can be affected by a large variety of practical conditions is essential for dealing with fatigue problems. The structure must be designed for durability, and thus against fatigue. This includes not only the overall concept of the structure and safety and economic aspects, but also questions on detail design, joints, production and material surface quality. The designer must predict the fatigue performance of the structure. Knowledge of the various influencing factors is essential. Similar considerations arise if fatigue problems occur after a period in service when decisions have to be made on remedial actions. A unique feature of the book is the integrated approach to fatigue of engineering structures as outlined in the picture on the front cover of the book. 







download from:

http://rapidshare.de/files/27859047/Fatigue_of_Structures_and_Materials_-_Jaap_Schijve.pdf​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Manual_of_Steel_Construction*

here are the total links

http://rapidshare.de/files/24792932/Manual_of_Steel_Construction__2nd_Editio_1_.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/24793395/Manual_of_Steel_Construction__2nd_Editio_1_.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/24794004/Manual_of_Steel_Construction__2nd_Editio_1_.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/24794293/Manual_of_Steel_Construction__2nd_Editio_1_.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/24794559/Manual_of_Steel_Construction__2nd_Editio_1_.part5.rar.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*Intelligent Control Systems Using Soft Computing Methodologies*

Intelligent Control Systems Using Soft Computing Methodologies







Intelligent Control Systems Using Soft Computing Methodologies
ISBN: 0849318750
Author: .
Publisher: CRC Press 
Edition: (March 27, 2001)
Hardcover: 504 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849318750
Summary:
In recent years, intelligent control has emerged as one of the most active and fruitful areas of research and development. Until now, however, there has been no comprehensive text that explores the subject with focus on the design and analysis of biological and industrial applications. Intelligent Control Systems Using Soft Computing Methodologies does all that and more. Beginning with an overview of intelligent control methodologies, the contributors present the fundamentals of neural networks, supervised and unsupervised learning, and recurrent networks. They address various implementation issues, then explore design and verification of neural networks for a variety of applications, including medicine, biology, digital signal processing, object recognition, computer networking, desalination technology, and oil refinery and chemical processes.The focus then shifts to fuzzy logic, with a review of the fundamental and theoretical aspects, discussion of implementation issues, and examples of applications, including control of autonomous underwater vehicles, navigation of space vehicles, image processing, robotics, and energy management systems. The book concludes with the integration of genetic algorithms into the paradigm of soft computing methodologies, including several more industrial examples, implementation issues, and open problems and open problems related to intelligent control technology.Suited as both a textbook and a reference, Intelligent Control Systems explores recent advances in the field from both the theoretical and the practical viewpoints. It also integrates intelligent control design methodologies to give designers a set of flexible, robust controllers and provide students with a tool for solving the examples and exercises within the book.

http://rapidshare.de/files/20595139...ft_Computing_Methodologies_KINGDWARF.zip.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*The Engineering of Chemical Reactions (Topics in Chemical Engineering)*

General *******s:

Fundamentals
- Introduction
-- Chemical Reactors
-- Chemical Reaction Engineering
-- Industrial Processes
-- Modeling
- Reaction Rates, The Batch Reactor, and the Real World
-- Chemical Reactions
-- Multiple Reactions
-- Reaction Rates
-- Approximate Reactions
-- Rate Coefficients
-- Elementary Reactions
-- Stoichiometry
-- Reaction Rates Near Equilibrium
-- Reactor Mass Balances
-- The Batch Reactor
-- Variable Density
-- Chemical Reactors
-- Thermodynamics and Reactors
-- Adiabatic Reactor Temperature
-- Chemical Equilibrium
-- Petroleum Refining
-- Polyester from Refinery Products and Natural Gas
-- Reaction-Rate Data
- Single Reactions in Continuous Isothermal Reactors
-- Continuous Reactors
-- The Continuous Stirred Tank Reactor
-- Conversion in a Constant-Density CSTR
-- The Plug-Flow Tubular Reactor
-- Conversion in a Constant-Density PFTR
-- Comparison Between Batch, CSTR and PFTR
-- The 1/r Plot
-- Semibatch Reactors
-- Variable-Density Reactors
-- Space Velocity and Space Time
-- Chemical Reactors in Series
-- Autocatalytic Reactions
-- Reversible Reactions
-- Trasients in Continuous Reactors
-- Some Important Single-Reaction Processes: Alkane Activation
-- Synthesis Gas Reactions
-- Staged Reactors
-- The Major Chemical Companies
-- Reactor Design for a Single Reaction
- Multiple Reactions in Continuous Reactors
-- The Petrochemical Industry
-- Olefins
-- Mass Balances
-- Conversion, Selectivity and Yield
-- Complex Reaction Networks
-- Series Reactions
-- Parallel Reactions
-- Multiple Reactions with Variable Density
-- Real Reaction Systems and Modeling
-- Approximate Rate Expressions for Multiple-Reaction Systems
-- Simplified Reactions
-- Reaction Mechanisms
-- Collision Theory of Bimolecular Reactions
-- Activated Complex Theory
-- Designing Reactors for Multiple Reactions
- Nonisothermal Reactors
-- Heat Generation and Removal
-- Energy Balance in a CSTR
-- Energy Balance in a PFTR
-- Equations to be Solved
-- Heat Removal or Addition to Maintain a Reactor Isothermal
-- Adiabatic Reactors
-- Trajectories and Phase-Plane Plots
-- Trajectories of Wall-Cooled Reactors
-- Exothermic Versus Endothermic Reactions
-- Other Tubular Reactor Configurations
-- The Temperature Profiles in a Packed Bed
- Multiple Steady States and Transients
-- Heat Generation and Removal in a CSTR
-- Adiabatic CSTR
-- Stability of Steady States in a CSTR
-- Observation of Multiple Steady States
-- Transients in the CSTR with Multiple Steady States
-- Other Reactions in a CSTR
-- Variable Coolant Temperature in a CSTR
-- Designing Reactors for Energy Management
- Catalytic Reactors and Mass Transfer
-- Catalytic Reactions
-- Catalytic Reactors
-- Surface and Enzyme Reaction Rates
-- Porous Catalysts
-- Transport and Reaction
-- Mass Transfer Coefficients
-- External Mass Transfer
-- Pore Diffusion
-- Temperature Dependence of Catalytic Reaction Rates
-- The Automotive Catalytic Converter
-- The Catalytic Wall Reactor
-- Langmuir-Hinshelwood Kinetics
-- A Summary of Surface Reaction Kinetics
-- Designing Catalytic Reactors
-- Electrochemical Reactors
-- Real Catalytic Reactors
-- Bioreactors
-- The Human Reactor
Applications
-- Designing a Chemical Reactor and Introduction to Applications
-- Stages of Design
- Nonideal Reactors, Bioreactors and Environmental Modeling
-- The "Complete" Equations
-- Reactor Mass and Energy Balances
-- Residence Time Distribution
-- Laminar Flow Tubular Reactors
-- Dispersion in Tubular Reactors
-- Recycle Reactors
-- CSTRs in Series
-- Diagnosing Reactors
-- Modeling the Environment
-- Cell Cultures and Ecological Modeling
- Reactions of Solids
-- Reactions Involving Solids
-- Chemical Vapor Deposition and Reactive Etching
-- Solids Reactors
-- Reaction Rates of Solids
-- Films, Spheres and Cylinders
-- Macroscopic and Microscopic Solids
-- Dissolving and Growing Films
-- Dissolving and Growing Spheres
-- Diffusion Through Solid Films
-- Transformation of Spheres
-- Electrical Analogy
- Chain Reactors, Combustion Reactors and Safety
-- Chain Reactions
-- Characteristics of Chain Reactions
-- Autooxidation and Lab Safety
-- Chemical Synthesis by Autooxidation
-- Combustion
-- Hydrogen Oxidation
-- Chain Branching Reactions
-- Alkane Oxidation
-- Thermal Ignition
-- Thermal and Chemical Autocatalysis
-- Premixed Flames
-- Diffusion Flames
-- Energy Generation
-- Combustion of Liquids and Solids
-- Solid and Liquid Explosives
-- Explosions and Detonations
-- Reactor Safety
- Polymerization Reactions and Reactors
-- Ideal Addition Polymerization
-- Polyolefins
-- Free-Radical Polymerization
-- Catalytic Polymerization
-- Condensation Polymerization
-- Fisher Tropsch Polymerization
-- Polymerization Reactors
-- Forming Polymers
-- Integrated Polymer Processing
-- Crystallization
- Multiphase Reactors
-- Types of Multiphase Reactors
-- Mass Transfer Reactors
-- Mass Balance Equations
-- lnterfacial Surface Area
-- Mass Transfer between Phases
-- Multiphase Reactor Equations
-- Equilibrium between Phases
-- Membrane Reactors
-- Falling Film Reactor
-- Bubble Column Reactors
-- Falling Film Catalytic Wall Reactor
-- Trickle Bed Reactor
-- Multiphase Reactors with Catalysts
-- Other Multiphase Reactors
-- Analysis of Multiphase Reactors
-- Reactor-Separation Integration
-- Catalytic Distillation
-- Chromatographic Reactors
-- Iron Ore Refining
-- The Petroleum Refinery

http://rapidshare.de/files/17832311/5K200604110010.rar.html
PASSWORD: A12we06tEoCr1


----------



## saer_mounir (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت كتاب material science
بتاع الفرقه الاولى 
تعدين وبترول جامعه الازهر


----------



## saer_mounir (17 نوفمبر 2006)

مع السلامـــــــــــــــــــه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م المصري (17 نوفمبر 2006)

طبعا اي كلمات لن تفيك حقك 
شكرا لك


----------



## العلم للإيمان (17 نوفمبر 2006)

رائع جداً..جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (18 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير
وإلى الأمام


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*Industrial_Boilers_and_Heat_Recovery_Steam_Generat ors*


http://rapidshare.de/files/16184780/Industrial_Boilers_and_Heat_Recovery_Steam_Generators.rar








ISBN: 0824708148
Title: Industrial Boilers and Heat Recovery Steam Generators: Design, Applications, and Calculations (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))
Author: V. Ganapathy
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2002-10-16
Number Of Pages: 646
Average Amazon Rating: 1.0​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*Chemical Process Equipment, Selection and Design (Butterworth's Series in Chemical En*

Chemical Process Equipment, Selection and Design (Butterworth's Series in Chemical Engineering









ISBN: 0750693851
Author: STAN WALAS
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750693851
Summary:
Chemical Process Equipment is a guide to the selection and design of a wide range of chemical process equipment. Emphasis is placed on specific information concerning the process design and performance of equipment. To this end, attention is given to examples of successful applications, and a generous number of line sketches showing the functioning of equipment is included with many graphs and tables giving their actual performance. For coherence, brief reviews of perininent theory, including numerical examples to illustrate the more involved procedures, are provided in key chapters.

Professor Walas, drawing up on his many years of experience in industry and academia, provides a wealth of valuable shortcut methods, rules of thumb, and design by analogy applications. References to sources of more accurate design procedures are cited whenever they are available. To illustrate the data essential to process design, a substantial number of equipment rating forms and manufacturers' questionnaires have been collected. Because decisions often must be based on economic grounds, a short chapter on costs of equipment rounds out the book.

Serves as a guide for selecting and designing chemical process equipment.
Provides numerous examples with many graphs and tables.
Includes a chapter on equipment cost to address important economic concerns.


http://rapidshare.de/files/20922173..._Process_Equipment_-_Selection_and_Design.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*Petroleum Geology of the South Caspian Basin*

Petroleum Geology of the South Caspian Basin









Summary:
In this information-packed volume, the authors present mathematical models and analyses for evaluating, assessing, and describing the petroleum geology of the oil-rich South Caspian Sea Basin, including eastern Azerbaijan and western Turkmenistan. Their mathematical models include descriptions of the development and structure of the surrounding geological systems and traps.

Details the petrophysical properties and interrelationship with reservoir and source rocks
Describes how new technology has made it possible to profitably produce off previously useless wells
A valuable resource for exploration companies in the area of the South Caspian Basin 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169...roleum_Geology_of_the_South_Caspian_Basin.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*Combined Heating, Cooling & Power Handbook: Technologies & Applications: An Integrate*

Combined Heating, Cooling & Power Handbook: Technologies & Applications: An Integrated Approach to Energy Resource Optimization









Summary:
A how-to guide for using energy and environmental efficiency as a means to be economical and profitable, this book includes photographs of equipment from a wide range of manufacturers, cutaway drawings, layout schematics, performance curves, data tables, performance assessments based on manufacturers' data, and contributions from various independent engineering sources. It is divided into four main parts: theory and technology; operating environment; applications; and analysis and implementation. The author develops an integrated approach to energy and cost-efficiency project development, matching power production and heating/cooling requirements to provide solid financial returns. 


http://rapidshare.de/files/17387279...ower_Handbook_Technologies___Applications.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*Castings, Second Edition*

Castings, Second Edition
ISBN: 0750647906
Author: John Campbell
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Edition: 2 edition (May 29, 2003)
Pages: 352 pages
URL: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN/0750647906
Summary:
This is the key publication for professionals and students in the metallurgy and foundry field. Fully revised and expanded, Castings Second Edition covers the latest developments in the understanding of the role of the liquid metal in controlling the properties of cast materials, and indeed, of all metallic materials that have started in the cast form. Practising foundry engineers, designers, and students will find the revealing insights into the behaviour of castings essential in developing their inderstanding and practice. 

John Campbell OBE is a leading international figure in the castings industry, with over four decades of experience. He is the originator of the Cosworth Casting Process, the pre-eminent production process for automobile cylinder heads and blocks. He is also co-inventor of both the Baxi Casting Process (now owned by Alcoa) developed in the UK, and the newly emerging Alotech Casting Process in the USA. He is Professor of Casting Technology at the University of Birmingham, UK.

* New edition of this internationally respected reference and textbook for engineers and students; 

* Develops understanding of the concepts and practice of casting operations; 

* Castings Second Edition is the key work on castings technology and process metallurgy, and an essential resource on contemporary developments and thinking on the new metallurgy of cast alloys; 

* Revised and updated throughout, with new material on subjects including surface turbulence, the new theory of entrainment defects including folded film defects, plus the latest concepts of alloy theory.

*******s: 
Preface; Dedication; Introduction; The melt; Entrainment; Flow; The mould; Solidification structure; Gas porosity; Solidification shrinkage; Linear contraction; Structure, defects and properties of the finished casting; Processing; Environmental interactions; References; Index.






http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781...e_New_Metallurgy_of_Cast_Metals__2nd_ed._.rar​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain*

Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain
ISBN: 007072542X
Author: Warren C. Young / Richard Budynas
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional 
Edition: 7 edition (September 13, 2001)
Language: English
Hardcover: 832 pages
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F007072542X
Summary:
Solutions-based approach to quick calculations in structural element design and analysis 
Now updated with 30% new material, Roark Formulas for Stress and Strain, Seventh Edition, is the ultimate resource for designers, engineers, and analysts who need to calculate loads and stress. This landmark reference from Warren Young and Richard Budynas provides you with equations and diagrams of structural properties in an easy-to-use, thumb-through format. Updated, with a user-friendly page layout, this new edition includes expanded coverage of joints, bearing and shear stress, experimental stress analysis, and stress concentrations, as well as material behavior coverage and stress and strain measurement. You’ll also find expanded tables and cases; improved notations and figures in the tables; consistent table and equation numbering; and verification of correction factors.






http://rapidshare.de/files/11132297/WCYoung.rar.html

Password: www.AvaxHome.ru​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*Dynamic Mechanical Analysis: A Practical Introduction*

Dynamic Mechanical Analysis: A Practical Introduction






ISBN: 0849386888
Author: Kevin P. Menard
Publisher: CRC-Press
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849386888
Summary:
Dynamic Mechanical Analysis serves as a systemic study of manufacturing polymeric materials and components as well as for developing new materials. This introduction provides the chemist, chemical engineer, or materials scientist with a starting point to understand the applications of dynamic mechanical analysis, its workings, and its advantages and limitations. Discussions include: - rheological concepts - stress-strain - data handling - experimental techniques and considerations - test methods, such as frequency sweeps and time-temperature curves - data analysis.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=03MEHYEQ

http://rapidshare.de/files/8856821/Dynamic_Mechanical_Analysis_A_Practical_Introduction.zip.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبد الله عبد (20 نوفمبر 2006)

م.مجدي المحترم :هل يمكن الحصل على الكتاب التالي مع الشكر الجزيل للمجهود الكبير

Title: Chemical Metallurgy 
ISBN: 3527303766 
Publisher: Wiley-VCH 
Author(s): Chiranjib Kumar Gupta 
Format: Hardcover 
Publication Date: Sep 1, 2003 
Subject: Technology & Industrial Arts 
Dimensions: 176.5 x 246.5 x 46.2 mm 
Pages: 831


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 نوفمبر 2006)

للاسف سيدي العزيز
لم اعثر على طلبك...............


----------



## ertvert (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*رجاء من م/مجدي*

السلام عليكم
عزيزي م/مجدي
ممكن تساعدني في الحصول على مجموعة ال
AWS Welding Handbooks
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

المجموعة كاملة
صعب جدا جدا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ولكن اليك الروابط التالية لعلها تفيدك
وهي عبارة عن كتاب من مؤلفات american welding socity
http://rapidshare.de/files/13627343/AWS_Jefferson_s_Welding_Encyclopedia.zip

http://rapidshare.de/files/13628616/AWS_Jefferson_s_Welding_Encyclopedia.z01

http://rapidshare.de/files/13627524/AWS_Jefferson_s_Welding_Encyclopedia.z02

http://rapidshare.de/files/13628763/AWS_Jefferson_s_Welding_Encyclopedia.z03

http://rapidshare.de/files/13628716/AWS_Jefferson_s_Welding_Encyclopedia.z04


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*قائمة ال Aws*

group A ; Fundament A5.13-70 For Surfacing Welding Rods And Elect .39 Pp	Aws	118-8
Group A ; Fundament A5.14 – 76 For Nickel And Nickel Alloy Bare Welding Rods And Elect . 10 Pp	Aws	118 –9
Spec For Nickel And Nickel And Electrodes	Aws	3406 118-9
Welding Metallurgy	Aws	3394
Tungsten Arc – Welding Electrodes	Aws	3407
Recommended Practices For Plasma – Arc Cutting	Aws	3417
Recommended Practices For Plasma – Arc Welding	Aws	3418
Recommended Practices For Air Carbon Arc Gouging And Cutting	Aws	3419
Welding Hand Book Section Iv Metals And Their Weldability	Aws	623 – 34
Welding Inspection	Aws	3392
Welding Hand Book Vol 1 8466
Welding Hand Book Vol 2 8467
Welding Hand Book Vol 3 8468
Welding Hand Book Vol 4	Aws	8469
Welding Hand Book Vol 5	Aws	8470
Brazing Manual	Aws	8471
Soldering Manual	Aws	8472
Filler Metal Comparison Charts	Aws	8473
Welding Of Cast Iron	Aws	8502
Recent Developments In Pipeline Welding	Aws	8503
Filler Metal Compa…… Aws Fmc - 93	Aws	10584
Ansi / Aws A4 – 2 – 86	Aws	8497
Filler Metal Procurement Guidelines Ansi/aws A5.01 – 87	Aws	8474
Ansi /aws A5.1 –81	Aws	8475
Ansi /aws A5. 2 – 88	Aws	8476
Ansi /aws A5. 3 – 88	Aws	8477
Ansi /aws A5. 4 – 81	Aws	8478
Ansi /aws A5. 5 – 81	Aws	8479
Ansi /aws A5. 6 – 84	Aws	8480
Ansi /aws A5. 7 – 84	Aws	8481
Ansi /aws A5.8 – 81	Aws	8482
Ansi /aws A5.9 – 81	Aws	8483
Ansi /aws A5. 10 – 88	Aws	8484
Ansi /aws A5. 11 – 84	Aws	8485
Ansi / Aws A5. 12 – 80	Aws	8486
Ansi / Aws A5. 5 - 81	Aws	8479
Ansi / Aws A5. 13 –80	Aws	8487
Ansi / Aws A5. 14 – 83	Aws	8488
Ansi / Aws A5. 15 – 85	Aws	8489
Ansi / Aws A5. 16 – 80	Aws	8490
Ansi / Aws A5. 18 – 80	Aws	8491
Ansi / Aws A5. 18 – 79	Aws	8492
Ansi / Aws A5. 21 – 80	Aws	8493
Ansi / Aws A5. 23 – 80	Aws	8494
Ansi / Aws A5.27 – 85	Aws	8495
Ansi / Aws A5 . 28 – 79	Aws	8496
Ansi /aws A5 0 30 – 79	Aws	9569
Ansi / Aws D1.1.94	Aws	9566
Ansi / Aws D1.3 – 89	Aws	9567
Ansi / Aws D10.8 – 89	Aws	9568
Ansi / Aws D / 10.10 –75	Aws	8498
Ansi / Aws D 10 .11 –87	Aws	8499
Ansi / Aws D 14 . 1 – 85	Aws	8500
Ansi / Aws D 14 . 5 – 80	Aws	8501
Ansi / Aws D1.1. 98	Aws	10691
Ansi / Aws A50 . 14 - 89	Aws	118 – 9
Ansi / Aws A5 . 11 - 90	Aws	3406
Ansi / Aws A 5 . 13 - 89	Aws	118 – 8
Aws Instructors Manual Welding Inspection And Quality Assurance Aws	3400


​


----------



## mbaumi (23 نوفمبر 2006)

نسخه كتاب castingعلى الرابط المذكور amazon ليست مجانية افيدونا وشكرا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*casting*



mbaumi قال:


> نسخه كتاب castingعلى الرابط المذكور amazon ليست مجانية افيدونا وشكرا



الرابط هو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781/...__2nd_ed._.rar​


----------



## ertvert (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*م/مجدي لكم جزيل الشكر*

السلام عليكم 
عزيزي م/مجدي
جزاك الله خيرا
أنا لم أقصد كل المجموعة و لكن قصدت الكتب 
welding handbook volume 1 through 5
و لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## samar1982 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

وينك يا م.مجدي
نريد كتاب عن Rbi


----------



## mbaumi (2 ديسمبر 2006)

المهندس العزيز مجدى 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك بطلبى ارجو لك التوفيق الدائم مع تحياتى


----------



## mbaumi (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
هناك كتاب بعنوان
Illustrated sourcebook of Mechanical components ومؤلفه "Robert Parmley" حاولت تحميله من الرابط rapirshare فوجدته قد تم حذفه هل يمكن اعادته مرة أخرى أو ارساله الى بريدى الالكترونى وساكون شاكرا لكم تحياتى على مجهوداتكم الرائعة


----------



## عبود20 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مجموعة ممتازه جدا يا باشمهندس مجدى


----------



## عبد الرحمن النشار (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
وان كنا ننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## qq_ss_dd (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*الي الاخ مجدي*

الروابط التي تخص ال AWS ليست موجوده علي الموقع Rapid share
ارجو من سيادتك اعادة تحميلها 
كنت اود ان اسال عن كتاب
Design of welded structures by omer w.bludgett
هل من الممكن ان تحمله لي ان كنت تمتلك نسخة منه و شكرا


----------



## iwemohamed (11 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاي يا هندسه
وفقك الله من العمل ما يرضى


----------



## metallurgy king (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس على الكتب القيمة جدا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااااا بكم


----------



## eng_asd2000 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

والله مجهوووود رائع تستحق علية الف شكر


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

majdi قال:


> Buried Pipe Design, 2nd Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED THIS BOOK SO MUCH CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME 
PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
THE LINK IS NOT WORKING


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ahmedmosa1973 قال:


> I NEED THIS BOOK SO MUCH CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME
> PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> THE LINK IS NOT WORKING


 


http://rapidshare.de/files/27262672/Buried_Pipe_Design.rar.html​ 

http://rapidshare.de/files/27262672/Buried_Pipe_Design.rar.html​
http://mihd.net/7fklaw​


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

majdi قال:


> http://rapidshare.de/files/27262672/Buried_Pipe_Design.rar.html​
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/27262672/Buried_Pipe_Design.rar.html​
> http://mihd.net/7fklaw​



both link are not working please check


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*Pipeline Pigging and Inspection Technology*

Pipeline Pigging and Inspection Technology

*Summary:*

This reference focuses on oil, gas, and products pipeline, both on- and offshore. You'll understand why, when, and how to pig a line.

Review
...rave reviews... (Pipe Line Industry)
...guides engineers through the entire pigging process. (Applied Mechanics Review) 







http://rapidshare.com/files/8724029...1_._Pipeline_Pigging_Technology__2nd_ed._.rar

http://mihd.net/lf1p5j​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*Oil Refineries in the 21st Century: Energy Efficient, Cost Effective, Environmentall*

Table of *******s

Preface. 
1 Introduction. 
2 Technological and Energy Characteristics of the Chemical Process Industry. 
2.1 Possibilities for Process-Efficiency Management Based on Existing Economic and Financial Instruments and Product Specifications in Coupled Manufacturing. 
2.2 Importance of Energy for Crude-Oil Processing in Oil Refineries. 
3 Techno-economic Aspects of Efficiency and Effectiveness of an Oil Refinery. 
3.1 Techno-economic Aspects of Energy Efficiency and Effectiveness in an Oil Refinery. 
3.2 Techno-economic Aspects of Process Efficiency and Effectiveness in an Oil Refinery. 
4 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of an Oil Refinery. 
4.1 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of Crude Distillation Unit. 
4.2 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of Vacuumdistillation Unit. 
4.3 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of Vacuumresidue Visbreaking Unit. 
4.4 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of Bitumen Blowing Unit. 
4.5 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of Catalytic Reforming Unit. 
4.6 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of Catalytic Cracking Unit. 
4.7 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of Gas Concentration Unit. 
4.8 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of Jet-fuel Hydrodesulfurization Unit. 
4.9 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of Gas-Oil Hydrodesulfurization Unit. 
4.10 Instruments for Determining Energy and Processing Efficiency of Alkylation Unit. 
5 Blending of Semi-Products into Finished Products and Determining Finished Product Cost Prices. 
6 Management in the Function of Increasing Energy and Processing Efficiency and Effectiveness. 
6.1 Management in the Function of Increasing Energy Efficiency and Effectiveness. 
6.2 Management in the Function of Increasing Processing Efficiency and Effectiveness. 
References. 
Subject Index. 







http://mihd.net/qxk0nh

http://rapidshare.com/files/5992130/OR21C.rar.html

http://z18.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=42620

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001185853/OR21C.rar.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*Uhlig's Corrosion Handbook*

Uhlig's Corrosion Handbook

*Summary:*

The definitive handbook on corrosion, now brought completely up to date.

* Offers a global, providing data on corrosion rates of steel in major river systems around the world and atmospheric corrosion rates in many different parts of the world, including polar regions.

* Presents the corrosion behavior of many new materials such as weathering steels and newer stainless alloys.

* Discusses major advances since the first edition, including the development of many nonmetallic materials, their corrosion behavior, and engineering approaches to their corrosion control. 






http://z04.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=5227

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001149197/Corrosion Handbook.rar.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*The NALCO Guide to Boiler Failure Analysis*

Table of *******s

Water-Formed and Steam-Formed Deposits. Long-Term Overheating. Short-Term Overheating. Caustic Corrosion. Chelate Corrosion. Low pH Corrosion During Service. Low pH Corrosion During Acid Cleaning. Oxygen Corrosion. Fire-Side Corrosion. Oil Ash Corrosion. Coal Ash Corrosion. Waterfall Corrosion. Cold End Corrosion. Dewpoint Corrosion. Hydrogen Damage. Corrosion Fatigue Cracking. Stress Corrosion Cracking. Erosion. Cavitation. Forming Defects. Welding Defects. Material Deficiency. Graphitic Corrosion. Dealloying.






http://rapidshare.com/files/6450478/TNGTBFA.rar.html

9.4 MB pdf file
compressed with rar

http://mihd.net/v1e8b6​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*Corrosion Science and Technology*

Corrosion Science and Technology
*ISBN:* 0849382246
*Author:* .
*Publisher:* CRC-Press 
*Edition:* 1 edition (November 20, 1997)
*Hardcover:* 432 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849382246
*Summary:*
Corrosion Science and Technology clarifies all the important background material and guides readers in its practical application. This text integrates the chemical, electrochemical, and metallurgical aspects of corrosion control for application in typical contemporary technologies with economical use of resources. The structures of water, oxides, and metals are examined and the characteristics of metals and alloys often specified for corrosion-resistant service are described. This book includes explanations of scientific principles and real world applications and case histories. Extensive information on additional corrosion-related literature is provided to guide readers to sources of more specific information.









http://rapidshare.com/files/8430118/Corrosion_Science_and_Technology-David_Talbott.pdf 

4.5 MB​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*Corrosion Control Through Organic Coatings*

Book Description

Corrosion Control Through Organic Coatings provides comprehensive coverage of heavy-duty corrosion-protection paints. This book explains the most important variables in selecting and applying coatings. It describes factors that contribute to coating breakdown and failure, exploring the acceleration of these factors in laboratory testing. It also addresses important aspects of heavy-duty coatings such as coating formulation, substrate preparation, and coating degradation. Combining corrosion expertise with paint formulation knowledge, the text is useful for engineering personnel, corrosion engineers, paint and coatings formulators, materials science engineers, and researchers. 






http://mihd.net/dm763k

http://rapidshare.com/files/6992528/CCTOC.rar.html

http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=10576

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001188505/CCTOC.rar.html​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers, 4th Edition*

ISBN: 0070496137
*Title:* Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers (Mcgraw Hill Chemical Engineering Series)
*Author:* Max Stone Peters
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Companies
*Publication Date:* 1990-07-01
*Number Of Pages:* 992
*Average Amazon Rating:* 3.5

http://rapidshare.de/files/12853004/PDAEFCEPT.rar.html

Password: polyto06​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*Chemical Process and Design Handbook*

Chemical Process and Design Handbook
*ISBN:* 0071374337
*Author:* James Speight / James Speight
*Publisher:* McGraw-Hill Professional 
*Edition:* 1 edition (December 11, 2001)
*Hardcover:* 1000 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0071374337
*Summary:*
*Control chemical processes to get the results you want* 
Invaluable to chemical and environmental engineers as well as process designers, _Chemical Process and Design Handbook_ shows you how to control chemical processes to yield desired effects efficiently and economically. The book examines each of the major chemical processes, such as reactions, separations, mixing, heating, cooling, pressure change, and particle size reduction and enlargement -- in logically arranged alphabetical chapters, providing you with an understanding of the essential qualitative analysis of each. The Handbook, from expert James Speight: 

 Emphasizes chemical conversions -- chemical reactions applied to industrial processing 
 Provides easy-to-understand descriptions to explain reactor type and design 
 Describes the latest process developments and possible future improvements or changes 
 






http://rapidshare.de/files/17326806/JGSpeight.rar.html

Password: www.AvaxHome.ru

http://methylethyl.8k.com/ChemicalandProcessDesign.zip

http://rapidshare.de/files/4266338/Chemical.Process.and.Design.Handbook.rar.html


*rar password:* ebookclub​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*The John Zink Combustion Handbook*

ISBN: 0849323371
*Title:* The John Zink Combustion Handbook
*Author:* Jr., Charles E. Baukal Charles E. Jr. Baukal 
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2001-03-27
*Number Of Pages:* 800







Scanned book, high resolution, total of 250 MB. 
*Download Details*:
Chapter 1 Introduction
http://mihd.net/lc01gf
Chapter 2 Fundamentals
http://mihd.net/vr5m69
Chapter 3 Heat Transfer
http://mihd.net/pz1sjr
Chapter 4 Fluid Dynamics
Chapter 5 Fuels
http://mihd.net/hbk0iu
Chapter 6 Pollutant Emissions
Chapter 7 Noise
http://mihd.net/d4gxec
Chapter 8 Mathematical modelling
Chapter 9 Combustion modelling
http://mihd.net/pnly1b
Chapter 10 Combustion safety
Chapter 11 Burner Design
Chapter 12 Combustion Control
http://mihd.net/xb90k5
Chapter 13 Experimental Design
Chapter 14 Burner Testing
Chapter 15 Maintenance
http://mihd.net/x7ek0s
Chapter 16 Heater operation
Chapter 17 Troubleshooting
Chapter 18 Duct Burners
http://mihd.net/vg6yzc
Chapter 19 Boiler burners
Chapter 20 Flares
http://mihd.net/ayvtuo
Chapter 21 Thermal oxidizers
Chapter 22 Appendices
http://mihd.net/gu6qwr


or

http://rapidshare.com/files/8989610/jz1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8990181/jz2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8990444/jz3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8991004/jz45.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8991297/jz67.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8991643/jz89.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8992050/jz101112.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8992444/jz131415.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8992820/jz161718.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8993299/jz1920.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/8993850/jz2122.rar


or

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y4OD5F43
password: ebooksclub.org​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*Structural Welding Code : Steel : Ansi/Aws D1.1 98*

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0871715252
*Title:* Structural Welding Code : Steel : Ansi/Aws D1.1 98
*Author:* Aws Committee on Structural Welding 
*Publisher:* Amer Welding Society
*Publication Date:* 1998-04
*Number Of Pages:* 478
*Average Amazon Rating:* 5.0


http://rapidshare.com/files/4915761/AWS_D11_structural_welding.rar

_Size: 18.5 mb

_http://mihd.net/50x6kg​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

كافي لهذا اليوووووووووووووووم
وسأعود عما قريــــــــــــــــــــــــب


----------



## goodzeelaa (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عربي نت (21 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moh_farouq (10 مارس 2007)

متشكرين جدا يا باشمهندس مجدى فعلا افادتنا و علمتنا معنى العطاء و كيف يكون


----------



## prof mido (11 مارس 2007)

ايه الشغل الجامد ده
ربنا يجزيك عنا خيرا


----------



## shehata (12 مارس 2007)

أحتاج هذا الكتاب بشدة
principles of oil well production


----------



## Khalidmh (14 مارس 2007)

م.مجدي عليان قال:


> group A ; Fundament A5.13-70 For Surfacing Welding Rods And Elect .39 Pp	Aws	118-8
> Group A ; Fundament A5.14 – 76 For Nickel And Nickel Alloy Bare Welding Rods And Elect . 10 Pp	Aws	118 –9
> Spec For Nickel And Nickel And Electrodes	Aws	3406 118-9
> Welding Metallurgy	Aws	3394
> ...





فين روابط التحميل يا أخي الكريم


----------



## bashier (18 مارس 2007)

*الرابط لا يعمل احتاج الي الكتاب*



م.مجدي عليان قال:


> Handbook of Storage Tank Systems: Codes: Regulations, and Designs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الرابط لا يعمل احتاج الي الكتاب 
ممكن رابط اخر للكتاب محتاج الكتاب


----------



## hollow5005 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## crtmuh (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا بحاجة الى كل شىء حول modeling of the catalytic reforming


----------



## amine2006 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## حسين العبودي بصره (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الرجاء تزويدي ببحث عن اختبارfatigue


----------

